# Centrepiece



## Lollip0p

I am really struggling with our with what to do four our wedding centre pieces.

our wedding planner suggested fish in a bowl...... its different, but what would you think if you came to a wedding and there was fish for the centrepieces?

we are getting married in a castle in Malta, if you have any ideas i would greatly appreciate any of them, or colours are royal blue and white.


----------



## missk1989

We were going to do fish in a bowl but when i went to see the coordinator at our venue she said last time she did that all the fish died :nope: Also what happens to the fish afterward? who takes them away? We have really struggled aswel and ended up going for tall vases with a few flowers and plenty of leaves. Sounds carp written down but its nice!


----------



## Camlet

Personally I wouldn't have fish in a bowl as it seems a bit cruel. I imagine all the noise & fuss going on on the day would be very stressful for them & I wouldn't be surprised if they did all end up dead by the end of the night poor things :nope: We are having candelabras for our centre pieces with roses on them they look amazing and might suit a castle? xx


----------



## Bartness

I don't really care for the fish in a bowl idea....
what about floating candles or just some flowers?

I'm using wine bottle candelabra's as the centerpieces at my wedding.


----------



## Dolly84

I'm not so keen on fish in a bowl, I can just imagine trying to eat my meal an seeig fish pooping infront of me lol.
I love the fishbowl ideas tho so this is what we're having, 3 tier fishbowls with clear beads, cream roses, and white led lights in the bottom of each fishbowl ;-) it looks stunning, could you not do something like that? Xxx


----------



## Lollip0p

Me and my oh dont like the idea of the goldfish in the bowl, because of what happens if the fish die during the day, the amount of stress that will be put upon them and the fact what will happen to them when the wedding ends, we are going abroad to get married, so its not like we can take them back.
Im glad other people think like us too. 

i would love some ideas if anyone has them, we have approx 30 guests coming, so we will be in a large oval shape table all together or a horse shoe shape.

so im not sure what to do, plus we have to take all the stuff over with us too. x


----------



## Lollip0p

oh also the reception will most probably be outside, (unless it chucks it down) as apparently the grounds are amazing.


----------



## missk1989

How about doing runners then along the tables instead. We were originally going for a sweet theme and found some great runners. this is the idea...you could do it with anything.
 



Attached Files:







123.png
File size: 123.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## +tivethoughts

What about chocolate or sweet bouquets? Something like this?https://www.theuniquegiftstore.co.uk/shop/category.php?id_category=45


----------



## kmbabycrazy

You could do sweet trees as they're really easy and cheap to make. But I like the floating candles idea too. You could have fish bowls with floating candles and petals in. Or flowers sunk in the water looks really pretty (just use fake flowers and glue gun them to the bottom of the bowl/vase then fill with water. Like this

https://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/1e/1b/6a/1e1b6acc4263b6a94052597f813f7b92.jpg
https://camileal.files.wordpress.com/2013/01/20130117-215908.jpg
https://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/db/cd/9a/dbcd9af9587dd3d0522700990a043ff0.jpg


----------



## Lollip0p

^
I like the idea of those, however we are borrowing the bowls from our wedding planner so I cant stick anything in them, and we dont really want sweet trees due to the heat.

we are borrowing goldfish bowls and mirrored plates from our wedding planner


----------



## kmbabycrazy

You could maybe ask to borrow one to try things out now and see if you can weigh them down with glass stones. Or just have a little water with floating candles and flower petals petals xx


----------

